
Does the Internet Make You Smarter? - anhdo
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704025304575284973472694334.html
======
teeja
<i>Reading is an unnatural act; we are no more evolved to read books than we
are to use computers.</i>

That assertion caused me to frantically control-W. In how many ways is it,
alone, bankrupt? What are we "evolved to" do? How unnatural were the pre-
Sumerians? Why do we gladly immerse ourselves in the unknown seeking, as we
are so inclined to do, new patterns?

Clay Shirky is the amateur he starts out with complaints about.

------
sashat
I think we can also question whether the computer makes you smarter. IMHO,
computer or internet are tools. It's up to the owner of the tool to use it.

